# Free Adsl à 1024 Ko au prix du 512Ko ça commence !!!!

## vibidoo

Il sont trop fort   :Razz: 

voici mon mail reçu ce matin  

"""""""""""""""""""""

Bonjour,

IMPORTANT : Lisez ce mail en entier, et conservez les informations

pour configurer votre connexion !!!!

ATTENTION, lorsque votre ligne va être dégroupé dans quelques jours,  

vous ne pourrez plus vous connecter à Internet sans avoir reparamètré

votre connection avec les informations http://adsl.free.fr/doc/sagem_dgp/

que vous devez IMPERATIVEMENT CONSERVER dès aujourd'hui.

Vous avez souscrit à l'offre Free Haut Débit pour la ligne 01XXXXXX

et nous vous remercions de votre confiance.

Comme cela était prévu, Free Haut Débit va procéder au dégroupage de

votre ligne dans les jours qui viennent.

Cette opération va permettre de raccorder votre ligne téléphonique

directement aux équipements de Free Haut Débit (DSLAM) et ainsi pour

le même prix (29,99 euros) vous offrir de meilleures performances (1024K).

Dans les jours qui viennent, vous allez subir une interruption de

service de quelques heures durant laquelle l'intervention de

dégroupage va avoir lieu.

Ensuite vous devrez changer les paramètres de votre connexion pour

pouvoir vous connecter à nouveau à l'ADSL.

Pour cela suivez les instructions détaillées sur :

http://adsl.free.fr/doc/sagem_dgp/

Nous vous conseillons d'imprimer cette page web.

La connexion à Internet avec votre modem Sagem sur une ligne dégroupée

ne nécessite plus ni login, ni mot de passe. C'est la raison pour laquelle

la connexion n'est possible que depuis votre ligne téléphonique 01XXXXXX.

Merci de l'intérêt que vous portez pour Free et bon surf avec

votre nouvelle ligne dégroupée.

L'équipe Free Haut Débit

"""""""""""""""""""""""""""

J'ai lu rapidement le pdf , mais je crois que je vais galérer pour la config sous Linux !!

----------

## arlequin

Pas sûr... j'ai parcouru la chose, apparement y a pas trop de choses qui changent. Tu vas juste pouvoir te passer de ton login/pass. Mais point de vu conf. ppp, le VCI/VPI bouge pas.

Mais bon, faudra appronfondir la question au plus tôt... enfin pour vous, parce qu'en Alsace, on va encore attendre un peu (fin 2003)   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## vibidoo

Oui c'est vrai y a pas trop de choses , mais je suis encore en version 1.01 du drivers sagem .

Je pense installer la version 2.02 sur une bécanne et regarder à l'intérieur du fichier usbadsl.conf .

Et j'ai craqué j'ai appelé le support Free et il m'nvoi un nouveau CD avec les drivers déjà configuré s pour 1024k    :Laughing: 

----------

## Doudou

Tu trouvera les modifications a apporter dans ce poste :

http://fast800.tuxfamily.org/forums/read.php?f=1&i=1442&t=1433

A noter que Sleeper a fait un ebuild pour les driver eagle, tu peux tester en attendant de recevoir le CD de Free!   :Laughing: 

----------

## vibidoo

si le driver eagle le supporte la modif 

ok je testerais bien

----------

## vibidoo

j'ai testé les modif 

```

 Options are set whith the following syntax:

#

# Name = Value

#

# where "Name" is the option name, and

# "Value" is the option value, specified

# in hexadecimal (without any prefix).

# Option names are case sensitive.

# Options that are commented out are specified

# with their default values.

#

# Other than VPI, VCI and Encapsulation,

# I really don't known what these options mean.

#POTS FOR EAGLE

OPTN0=80020066

# OPTN2=23700000

# OPTN3=00000000

OPTN4=00000000

# OPTN5=00000000

# OPTN6=00000000

# OPTN7=02CD8044

# OPTN15=09090909

VPI=00000008

VCI=00000024

#The following values are valid for encapsulation :

#MPOA_MODE_BRIDGED_ETH_LLC ----> 1

#MPOA_MODE_BRIDGED_ETH_VC ----> 2

#MPOA_MODE_ROUTED_IP_LLC ----> 3

#MPOA_MODE_ROUTED_IP_VC ----> 4

#MPOA_MODE_PPPOA_LLC ----> 5

#MPOA_MODE_PPPOA_VC ----> 6

Encapsulation=00000004

Linetype=00000001

RatePollFreq=00000009

```

et configuré ma connection 

```

---------------------------------------------------

3.3. Utilisation du modem en mode RFC1483 routé   -

---------------------------------------------------

    3.3.1. Configuration du compte utilisateur

    ------------------------------------------

Dans le mode RFC1483 routé, vous devez assigner vous même les paramètres suivants :

    - l'adresse IP et le masque de sous-réseau de votre ordinateur  

    - l'adresse IP de la passerelle par défaut 

    - l'adresse IP des serveurs DNS 

Ces informations doivent vous être fournies par votre Fournisseur d'Accès à Internet (FAI).

A partir de la fenêtre "shell" ouverte précédemment (avec les privilèges "root"), suivez les instructions suivantes :

    Adresse IP et masque de sous-réseau de votre ordinateur

    ----------------------------------------------------------

Tapez la commande suivante : 

    # ifconfig ADIModem X.X.X.X netmask Y.Y.Y.Y 

   où X.X.X.X est l'adresse IP de votre PC et Y.Y.Y.Y est le masque de sous réseau (informations fournies par votre FAI).

    Adresse IP de la passerelle par défaut

    --------------------------------------

Tapez la commande suivante : 

    # route add default gw Z.Z.Z.Z 

   où Z.Z.Z.Z est l'adresse IP de la passerelle par défaut fournie par votre FAI.

    Adresse IP des serveurs DNS

    ---------------------------

Editez le fichier /etc/resolv.conf avec l'éditeur de votre choix (vi, gedit, kedit...) : 

    # gedit /etc/resolv.conf & 

Rajoutez la ligne suivante pour chaque serveur DNS où W.W.W.W est son adresse IP : 

    nameserver W.W.W.W 

    3.3.2. Connexion/déconnexion à Internet

    ---------------------------------------

Dans le mode RFC1483 routé, la connexion à Internet est permanente. La simple configuration décrite ci-dessus suffit pour accéder à Internet. Il vous suffit de lancer votre navigateur préféré. 

```

mais ça passe pas !!!!!!

J'ai l'impression qu'il me manque ppp0 dans mon ifconfig .

Et pour l'ebuild eagle , je sais pas comment on le lance    :Crying or Very sad: 

donc pas pus testé

----------

## Zokleet

à quand free.fr en Martinique??    :Wink: 

----------

## Jean-Francois

et pour ceux qui ont un modem à eux...y'a qq chose à faire ?

Je suis pas chez free pour l'instant mais je l'envisage...

----------

## Sleeper

 *vibidoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai l'impression qu'il me manque ppp0 dans mon ifconfig .
> 
> 

 

En degroupe tu n'as pas besoin de PPP .. eventuellement de dhcp ..

 *vibidoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et pour l'ebuild eagle , je sais pas comment on le lance   
> 
> donc pas pus testé
> ...

 

Ben pour le moment faut le detarer dans /usr/local/portage/ .. si je me rappelle bien (j'ai plus touche a ma becane depuis presque 2 semaines  :Sad:  )

----------

## Sleeper

 *Jean-Francois wrote:*   

> et pour ceux qui ont un modem à eux...y'a qq chose à faire ?
> 
> Je suis pas chez free pour l'instant mais je l'envisage...

 

Ca depend si il supporte le "Routed IP" ou non ...

----------

## Doudou

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ben pour le moment faut le detarer dans /usr/local/portage/ .. si je me rappelle bien (j'ai plus touche a ma becane depuis presque 2 semaines  )

 

Pour completer, il faut éditer /etc/make.conf et retirer le # devant : 

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

```

Ensuite tu fait emerge eagle et ca roule (enfin, ca devrait...   :Wink:  )

----------

## vibidoo

pour Free ma config en 1024 

```

 

#POTS FOR EAGLE

OPTN0=80020066

# OPTN2=23700000

# OPTN3=00000000

OPTN4=00000000

# OPTN5=00000000

# OPTN6=00000000

# OPTN7=02CD8044

# OPTN15=09090909

VPI=00000008

VCI=00000024

#The following values are valid for encapsulation :

#MPOA_MODE_BRIDGED_ETH_LLC ----> 1

#MPOA_MODE_BRIDGED_ETH_VC ----> 2

#MPOA_MODE_ROUTED_IP_LLC ----> 3

#MPOA_MODE_ROUTED_IP_VC ----> 4

#MPOA_MODE_PPPOA_LLC ----> 5

#MPOA_MODE_PPPOA_VC ----> 6

Encapsulation=00000004

Linetype=00000001

RatePollFreq=00000009 

```

puis 

```

ifconfig ADIModem votre_ip_donnez_parfree netmask 255.255.255.0

ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.18 netmask 255.255.255.0

route add default gw votre_passerelle_donnez_parfree

```

----------

## vibidoo

au debut j'ai eu des problèmes car mon firewall utilise deux carte réseaux .

Et l'emulation "Routed-IP" attribut au modem Sagem la carte eth1 , qui était auparavant utilisé par ma deuxième carte réseau .

Donc j'ai du "bidouiller" ma seconde carte réseau et laisser eth1 au modem sagem

----------

## Sleeper

Je suis en train d'etoffer l'ebuild pour le driver Eagle ... Les principales modifs sont :

  Lors du emerge si le flag 

```
routedip
```

 est present dans les USE flags, alors le modem est installe pour du degroupe : le fichier de conf est modifie en consequence (encapsulation, VPI/VCI)

 Le script eagle-adsl lance dhcp et pas ppp

C'est en cours de test avec un utilisateur, mais si d'autres beta-testeurs sont interesse ... il suffit de me le demander.

Pour ce qui est du pb d'interface, cela vient juste de l'ordre de chargement des mofules / adictrl -i..

 Si tu utilise la version pre5.1 du driver j'ai rajouter un parametre if_name :

insmod adiusbadsl.o if_name="eth9" 

Cela permet de forcer le nom de l'interface souhaitee ...

----------

## arlequin

Bah, je ferai bien beta-testeur, mais on sera dégroupé qu'à noël   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## erwan

Ah.

Ici on ne choisit pas entre 512K et 1024K. On choisit entre 8Mb et 12Mb.   :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

arf la vache, du 8Mbps pour 30 ça serait le panard  :Smile: 

----------

## Sleeper

Chez Free, les personnes en degroupees ont du 2 Mbps si je ne me trompe pas .. c'est une petite rallonge par rapport au CDV  :Smile: 

----------

## erwan

 *DuF wrote:*   

> arf la vache, du 8Mbps pour 30 ça serait le panard 

 

http://dns.asist.co.jp/jensfletsadsl.htm

Y'a aussi la fibre optique (100Mb) mais c'est *beaucoup* plus cher !

http://dns.asist.co.jp/jensbflets.htm

Pour info, 1 euro = 140 yen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuF

arf la vache, pourquoi on n'a pas ça en France bordel la queue !

----------

## skuld

 *DuF wrote:*   

> arf la vache, pourquoi on n'a pas ça en France bordel la queue !

 

La densité de la population en France et au Japon n'est strictement pas la même. Une offre de type 8 Mb/s va demander une ligne entre l'abonné et le DSLAM qui soit très courte. Donc ce type d'offre touchera beaucoup moins de monde qu'une offre 512kb/s. 

A partir du moment où elle touche moins de monde, on ne peut plus compenser un prix bas par un grand nombre de clients, donc le prix sera élevé, donc moins de gens s'y abonneront, donc moins les investissements pour ce type d'offre seront rentables.

Le choix a été fait de faire une offre qui soit accessible à une majorité de personnes (donc un accès 512 kb/s, demandant un affaiblissement pas trop élevé, et qui permet une longueur de ligne d'environ 5 ou 6 km), qui ne soit d'un prix pénalisant (25 euros actuellement pour la ligne Netissimo, hors FAI), et qui soit donc rentable du fait des deux points précédents.

Proposer des offres d'un débit plus élevé au regard des conditions démographiques françaises les restreindraient à un marché de niche, soit bon marché mais absolument non rentable pour l'opérateur télécom, soit rentable mais d'un tarif quasi prohibitif.

Etant donné que l'accès ADSL ne fait pas partie du service universel (donc à l'inverse de la téléphonie RTC), l'équipement des centraux est fait en priorité dans les zones les plus rentables. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que FT n'équipera probablement jamais les petits villages perdus au milieu de nulle part, et à commencé l'implémentation de l'ADSL uniquement dans les grandes villes (tout comme font actuellement les dégroupeurs Free Telecom et LDCOM)

Conclusion : s'il y a bien des choses non comparables entre différents pays, c'est bien le marché des Télécoms, qui dépend de pleins de paramètres qui varient selon les pays

----------

## DuF

Merci mais bon je le savais un peu déjà...

ct une remarque ironique que j'ai fait  :Wink: 

Enfin bon il ne me semble qu'il y ait plus de contraintes à faire du 1024 au lieu du 512 à l'heure actuelle, à part d'un point de vue marketing...

Et sur les grandes villes ça serait bien d'avoir un MAN, comme cela est le cas à certains endroits (en suède notamment).

Vu tous les trous qu'il y a à paris ils pourraient en faire un de plus ça serait pas dérangeant  :Smile: 

----------

## skuld

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Merci mais bon je le savais un peu déjà...
> 
> ct une remarque ironique que j'ai fait 

 

Tant pis, au moins ça répondra à ceux qui se posent la même question, mais de manière moins ironique   :Very Happy: 

----------

## vibidoo

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> Bah, je ferai bien beta-testeur, mais on sera dégroupé qu'à noël    

 

Plus tard tu seras dégroupé ; mieux tu pourras en profiter .

Entre mon dernier post et maintenant j'ai encore été coupé   :Crying or Very sad: 

Et je te raconte pas les appels à leur hotline hyper saturé a cause des grèves !!!!

Par contre c'est vrai que l'on est en 2048 ; pour combien de temps !!!!

----------

## vibidoo

Pour Information .

Malgré que le dégroupage au niveau technique soit éffectué dans ma zone , j'a tous les jours des problèmes de connexions .

Pourtant je ping la passerelle free .

Donc pour la transition je met des serveurs DNS d'un autre provider en attendant de pouvoir pinguer leur DNS

----------

## Doudou

Ce sont les serveus DNS que tu n'arrive pas a joindre certaine heures de la journée?

----------

## spliffus

qqun sait s'il est possible d'utiliser free degroupé avec speedtouch usb?

----------

## Sleeper

 *spliffus wrote:*   

> qqun sait s'il est possible d'utiliser free degroupé avec speedtouch usb?

 

D'apres ce qui passe sur les newsgroup free oui .. mais je ne sais plus si c'etait pour Linux ou Winblows...

De toute facon pour Linux cela ne devrait pas poser bcp de probleme au vu des sources et du genre de modifs que cela implique (passage d'une encapsulation PPPoX a Routed Ip)

----------

